# scared.......



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok so ive researched about bettas and i saw the disease fin rot. and the tail of my betta is clear and starting to turn back and i think its fin rot. Im not going to the store soon so is there any homemade things i could do to help. I just cleaned its tank. Thanks, help really needed


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Do you by any chance have aquarium salt????? If you do then put 1 tbsp per 5g .


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i have table salt but thts all i did clean my tank very nicely though and i can cleary see there is no more fungus but is there anything else i can do btw my tank is a 1 gallon tank


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

kbjunior8 said:


> ok so my fish had finrot for like 2 weeks but i didnt know and now the clearpart has black streaks. so r ther any homemade things tat i could use


Kb:

Very doubtful that salt will work at the stage of degradation which you describe.

Your profile does not indicate where you live but the following is based on your living in a community which has an LFS or a chain pet store (ie. PetCo, PetSmart, etc.)

Melafix may save your fish but you will need to remove activated charcoal or any other chemical filtration media from your filtration process.
"Pond grade" Melafix is much less expensive per dose than than the typical Melafix.
IMHO add 2 times the recommended dosage the first day, 1.5 times the recommend dosage days 2 and 3 and the recommended dosage from day 4 forward.
Once the fish appear to be "healing up" dose with 1/2 the recommended dosage daily.
When the fish appear to be "healed up" remove the Melafix via WC's.

Please note that your tank water will have a very noticeable odor (although I do not consider it unpleasant).

TR


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

the picture of its rot is on my avatar
and btw im from Ontario,Canada
near my house is a petvalu and walmart will they have melafix there?
after youve seen it do you still think i should get melafix because i moved its plant so it could hide and im making sure the water is extra clean and it looks to be getting better
btw whats imho


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

In a 1g tank, I'm assuming you don't have a filter on the tank. If thats the case, then you should change out 25% of the water every few days to keep it clean and prevent fin rot. If thats the betta's tail in your avatar that you are talking about, it doesn't look like fin rot to me right now. Fin rot is usually caused by poor water quality and/or stress.

Keep the betta's water clean by changing the water out every few days (dechlorinated water). Try to match the new water temp with the tank water.

Do you have a heater? If not, what temperature does the tank stay at?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Melafix is not good to use with Bettas. Melafix is an oil and will coat the betta's labyrinth organ making it hard for them to take oxygen from the surface. I do not suggest using it with bettas or any other labyrinth fish. Also, I wouldn't use it in a small tank, as its hard to get the exact dose. 

As I stated in your other thread, fin rot is a result of poor water quality and/or stress. Start changing out 25% of the water every few days with dechlorinated water with the temperature matched.

The picture does not look like the fin rot is bad (if its even fin rot). His tail should be able to heal on its own with good water quality.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

I appreciate the input JOM:

This worked many, many moons ago but it's success may have been atypical.

TR


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

what does that mean jones? r u saying thts goo advice from jom or bad

btw thx jom you made my day


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

it stays around room temp, how do i check


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Make sure all of these are upto check.
http://ezinearticles.com/?Betta-Splenden---5-Crucial-Tips&id=364610

and get a thermometer.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

thx a lot tht really helped


----------

